
Renowned hacker 'tessa88' identity revealed, Hacker a Russian - akosipops
https://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/417500-security-firm-unveils-identity-of-renowned-database-hacker-tessa88-to-be
======
diegoperini
> "All share similar social media photos that are nearly identical to a
> passport photo of Maksim Donakov, who is the individual behind Paranoy777"

I don't get it. How is this possible?

~~~
dragonwriter
I get how it's possible.

I get less _why_ a hacker would create multiple social media accounts to
conceal identity and use something “nearly identical to their own passport
photo as a profile pic on all of them.

OTOH, real criminals are caught all the time because they did things that seem
unbelievably stupid when described, so I'm not discounting the possibility
that's it's true, just saying it seems odd...

~~~
toomuchtodo
People get sloppy. A Russian GRU operation in Europe was discovered (reported
on within the last 6 weeks) because all of the operatives used the same
address for vehicle registrations.

> All 305 names had passport numbers and, in most cases, mobile telephone
> numbers attached. All information can be found on the publicly-available
> automobile registration database.

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/10/05/putins-spies-
new...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/10/05/putins-spies-new-
humiliation-sloppy-procedures-allow-305-gru/)

~~~
sdwisely
wow, I thought you were talking about a normal size household. 300+ of them
were registered to the same address.

